#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Enlaces PowerBeam M5 X Rocket M5 + Dish

## capitaokeller

Estou tentando fazer um enlace de =~20km numa ponta uma Rocket M5 + Dish e na outra ponta uma PowerBeam M5 400 ISO + Panela da ISO 300. Estava tentando conectar a Rocket na PowerBeam não contectava mais depois de não mexer ela aparece conectada. O sinal está em torno de 70 dBm só que o CCQ muito baixo. Não consigo acesso outra ponta do PtP para tentar mudar as configurações.
Pode dar diferença na qualidade de sinal se com Rocket sendo estação ou ponto de acesso? Como a Rocket está em Estação imaginei que pode perder a qualidade. Ponto de Acesso será que não ficaria melhor para a Rocket?

Coloquei uma PowerBeam M5 400 ISO faltando a tampa da panela na mesma direção da Rocket e a mesma nem conseguiu enxergar a rocket. Pode diminuir o sinal da PowerBeam ISO sem a tampa da panela?


Informações Adicionais
Imagem no Google Earth do terreno:

A torre principal fica no ponto mais alto 35m - Rocket M5
A repetidora fica no ponto mais baixo 15m - PowerBeam 300 M5

----------


## rubem

Fazendo uma cálculo rápido aqui: http://mayo.nuvisions.net/ubnt_link/

Se num lado tem 30dBi do rocket dish, e são 12,5 milhas, e tem 22dBi no outro lado (A Powerbeam M5 300), era pra ter sinal -61dBm.

Se tem -70dBm OU tem visada ruim (Parte da zona de Fresnel obstruída) OU a ponteira de uma PowerBeam não encaixa com o ponto focal certo no refletor da outra Powerbeam.

Sobre a "tampa" da powerbeam M5 400, ela é pra evitar água e cia mesmo, quem faz o "tchã" é a lateral e não a tampa frontal, não é pra ter nada de diferença de sinal com e sem a tampa.

Se com a mesma ponteira ela não pega sinal então pra mim tá mais claro que tem alguma coisa nessa visada, porque o sistema ISO fecha um pouco o ângulo de emissão, ou seja, precisa muito mais precisão na hora de apontar.

CCQ baixo com -70dBm é normal, você provavelmente está lendo o nível de sinal no Signal Strenght, quando o sinal REAL é o sinal das 2 polarizações abaixo, chain0 e chain1. Aqui um exemplo, o signal strenght ENGANA dizendo que é -58dBm: https://img.community.ui.com/ea28f88...8-e39a478cd2bf Mas o sinal REAL que você tem que se basear é o mais baixo nas polarizações, nesse caso é -61dBm. Se você tem digamos -72dBm, isso é um sinal ruim pra PTP dessa distância. 

Em 500m com sinal desse (-72dBm) você trafega muita coisa, mas a partir de uns 10km precisa uns 3dBm a mais, e nos 20km uns 6dBm a mais, porque há MUITO reflexo de sinais (Pacotes transmitidos) lá por 150 a 200% da zona de Fresnel. Em distância curta a diferença entre o sinal que chega em linha reta e o sinal refletido é de alguns nanosegundos então o chipset de RF consegue diferenciar, mas com 10 ou 20km a diferença entre sinal em linha reta e sinal que refletiu nas beiradas é menos, poucos nanosegundos, então o chipset não diferencia, ele precisa analisar muito pacote enquanto está com o cache cheio (Porque tem dados repetidos chegando), ele não consegue analisar muita coisa e perde pacote, aí pede o reenvio, isso gera tráfego baixo e CCQ ruim. Por isso a necessidade de PTP tem zona de Fresnel MAIS que 100% limpa, ideal é uns 200% limpa, mas também precisa sinal muito maior, algo tipo -55dBm (ESQUECE o signal strenght, olhe APENAS os sinais das polarizações/chains abaixo, nivele sempre pelo pior, lembra que tem um sinal de menos na frente então -70 é 10 a menos que -60) se quiser trafegar digamos 80-100Mbps com CPE dessa nessa distância (O ganho da antena dita o nível de sinal, se tem -70dBm com antena de 22dBi o sinal subirá 2dBm, pra -68dBm, se colocar uma antena de 24dBi, é bem simples, cada dBi a mais de antena dá um dBm a mais de sinal, então pra subir de -70dBm pra -60dBm precisaria mais 10dBi em antenas, geralmente é inviável isso, melhor ver certinho a zona de Fresnel, ter só 80% da zona de Fresnel limpa nessa distância mata uns 6dBm de sinal! Mata e gera reflexo que derruba CCQ, é o caso onde antena de maior ganho só tapa o sol com a peneira).

Se tivesse 22dBi confiáveis nessa mistura de ponteira de um com refletor do outro, e tivesse ozna de Fresnel perfeitamente limpa, teria sinal -61dBm que serviria pra uns 60-70Mbps em 40MHz sem CCQ ruim (Ou 40Mbps em 20MHz).

----------


## sphreak

> Estou tentando fazer um enlace de =~20km numa ponta uma Rocket M5 + Dish e na outra ponta uma PowerBeam M5 400 ISO + Panela da ISO 300. Estava tentando conectar a Rocket na PowerBeam não contectava mais depois de não mexer ela aparece conectada. O sinal está em torno de 70 dBm só que o CCQ muito baixo. Não consigo acesso outra ponta do PtP para tentar mudar as configurações.
> Pode dar diferença na qualidade de sinal se com Rocket sendo estação ou ponto de acesso? Como a Rocket está em Estação imaginei que pode perder a qualidade. Ponto de Acesso será que não ficaria melhor para a Rocket?
> 
> Coloquei uma PowerBeam M5 400 ISO faltando a tampa da panela na mesma direção da Rocket e a mesma nem conseguiu enxergar a rocket. Pode diminuir o sinal da PowerBeam ISO sem a tampa da panela?


Me parece que tem problema de Fresnel aí. Tem, morros, obstruções? A altura da torre é suficiente? Pois em 5.8Ghz, qualquer coisa que esteja a menos de 20mts abaixo da rota do sinal nesses 20km entra na zona de Fresnel e começa a zuar tudo.
Outra coisa que em 20km você tem que gastar gasolina pra acertar o negócio. A não ser que você tenha um técnico experiente de cada lado ao mesmo tempo! Tem que fazer os rádios se enxergarem e depois fazer ajuste fino dos dois lados. As vezes tem que refazer o ajuste fino umas 2x de cada lado.

----------


## capitaokeller

Não consegui fazer uma resposta com anexo da imagem assim editei o tópico original.

Pela imagem está com visada limpa. Creio que deve ter muita interferência de frequência. Eu olhando na elevação dos pontos imagino que uma precisa ser apontada para baixo e a outra para cima. Tenho apenas um técnico isso me impossibilita de ter técnicos nos dois pontos.

Unica coisa que me deixa encucado que a outra PowerBeam 400 não consegue nem achar sinal e está apontado para a mesma direção. Nessa direção tem vários equipamentos 5.8 40/20 Mhz. Ja troquei até por outra ponteira e nenhuma mudança. 

http://mayo.nuvisions.net/ubnt_link/

Não consegui para que serve esse site.

----------


## sphreak

> Não consegui fazer uma resposta com anexo da imagem assim editei o tópico original.
> 
> Pela imagem está com visada limpa. Creio que deve ter muita interferência de frequência. Eu olhando na elevação dos pontos imagino que uma precisa ser apontada para baixo e a outra para cima. Tenho apenas um técnico isso me impossibilita de ter técnicos nos dois pontos.
> 
> Unica coisa que me deixa encucado que a outra PowerBeam 400 não consegue nem achar sinal e está apontado para a mesma direção. Nessa direção tem vários equipamentos 5.8 40/20 Mhz. Ja troquei até por outra ponteira e nenhuma mudança. 
> 
> http://mayo.nuvisions.net/ubnt_link/
> 
> Não consegui para que serve esse site.


Utilize esse site: https://airlink.ui.com/#/ptp Não esqueça de setar a antura (height) para a altura real das antenas

Para colocar imagens na postagem utilize a opção "Avançado" no botão inferior a direita.


Interferência não daria problema de não achar o sinal. Fecharia o enlace mas ficaria uma porcaria o throughput.

Se há impossibilidade de ter dois técnicos ao mesmo tempo mexendo no enlace, você tem que apontar o melhor possível o AP, ir até a estação, localizar o AP e fazer o melhor alinhamento possível, voltar no local do AP fazer ajuste fino, voltar no lugar da estação e fazer ajuste fino. Gasolina pra caramba. 

O ideal também e fazer o enlace fechar em bancada antes de subir eles. 

Vou falar agora uma coisa que o Ruben já mencionou acima: Se você está utilizando uma ponteira da PB M5 400 ISO em um disco da M5 300 ISO, pode haver problemas de distância focal. Isso dá problema no VSWR da antena x feeder e pode simplesmente não funcionar nada. 

Outro item a ser verificado são os pig tails entre o Rocket e a dish. Algumas vezes o problema de sinal está aí.

Porque pela minha experiência, em 20km você consegue fechar enlace até com 2 Litebeam de 23dBi (não vai prestar pra absolutamente nada, mas uma vai conectar na outra). 

Verifique também se os rádios estão com limite EIRP desativado (Installer EIRP control enabled na aba Advanced e Calculate EIRP Limit *desmarcado* na aba wireless) e inicialmente sete eles pra potência máxima, pra somente depois efetuar a regulagem de potência necessária.

Inicie a partir desses itens: Cálculo de enlace na página da Ubiquiti> Enlace em bancada> subida dos rádios> ajuste fino

----------


## capitaokeller

https://airlink.ui.com/#/ptp uso o sistema novo. Percebi que o antigo é mais tranquilo só não consegui fazer um PtP com equipamentos diferentes no antigo. E no airlink nova versão parece que tem mais foco nos equipamentos AC.

Creio que ja me ajudou bastante. Vou tentar seguir todas as recomendações postadas aqui.

Não vou fechar o post enquanto não conseguir resolver. Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## rubem

Tanto no airlink, como no Linkcal da Intelbras (http://linkcalc.intelbras.com.br ) ou no link que enviei o que importa é o GANHO da antena, tanto faz se informou ser uma RB, um equipto UBNT, um equipto Intelbras ou o que for, bota no cálculo algo com o mesmo ganho de antena que terá a mesma conta, a conta é feita com a queda de sinal por distância (Cai o mesmo nível em 20km seja no Alasca, na China ou no Brasil) e o ganho de cada antena na conta.

É bom usar site que mostra a linha da zona de Fresnel, pra você ver onde ela toca o solo, tipo isso, visada ok mas zona de Fresnel completamente lascada, não tem como ter PTP decente numa condição dessa: https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...5&d=1433942562

----------


## capitaokeller

Vamos tentar alinhar melhor a antena. Qualquer dúvida continuo o post. Desde já muito obrigado.

----------


## capitaokeller

Eu fiz o teste no link da ubiquiti que me passou.

----------


## rubem

Só uma coisa, o teste na imagem dá -67dBm porque ele limita a 43dBm EIRP, ou seja, os 30dBi da antena mais apenas 13dBm do rádio, sendo que na real mesmo em MCS alto o rádio tem 20dBm, ou seja, o EIRP total é de 50dBm EIRP. Então o sinal seria nesse cálculo -60dBm. E... na prática tem -70dBm, tem 10dBm de sinal perdidos em algum lugar.

----------


## capitaokeller

> Só uma coisa, o teste na imagem dá -67dBm porque ele limita a 43dBm EIRP, ou seja, os 30dBi da antena mais apenas 13dBm do rádio, sendo que na real mesmo em MCS alto o rádio tem 20dBm, ou seja, o EIRP total é de 50dBm EIRP. Então o sinal seria nesse cálculo -60dBm. E... na prática tem -70dBm, tem 10dBm de sinal perdidos em algum lugar.


Rubem essa situação não entendi muito bem. Simplesmente peguei o EIRP que vem na hora de simular o PtP. Será que vc poderia me explicar como que eu sei o EIRP. Pelo que entendi vc soma o dBm da antena com o do radio. Só não sei como eu avalio o do radio. Por exemplo a PowerBeam tem 22 dBm de antena e de radio?

----------


## sphreak

> Rubem essa situação não entendi muito bem. Simplesmente peguei o EIRP que vem na hora de simular o PtP. Será que vc poderia me explicar como que eu sei o EIRP. Pelo que entendi vc soma o dBm da antena com o do radio. Só não sei como eu avalio o do radio. Por exemplo a PowerBeam tem 22 dBm de antena e de radio?


Powerbeam tem que ter 25dBi de antena (M5 400) ou 23dBi (M5 300). Daí você vai na primeira aba, quando acessa o rádio e vê quanto ela está irradiando efetivamente em potência. 



Essa imagem é de uma Litebeam que tem 25dBm de potência

Se a Powerbeam estiver em potência máxima é 26dBm. Total EIRP = 51dBm 

Se tiver vontade de calcular a perda no braço a fórmula é essa:

Perda no ar = 32,5 + 20 x log (distância em km) + 20 x log (frequência em Mhz)

PA=32,5 + 20*log(D) + 20*log(F) 

O Rocket M5 tem 27dBm de potência máxima, com uma dish de 30dBi o EIRP será de 57dBm.

Em 20km em uma frequência de 5800mhz a perda no ar (já feito os cálculos) é da ordem de 134dB
Então 57dBm - 134dB = -77dBm (sinal no ar no local de recepção) com + 23dBi de ganho da antena estação dá -54dBm.
Considerando as pedras térmicas, etc. O sinal que deveria ser medido na estação é entre -56 a -59dBm.

----------

